# Inkscape



## YOUPA (24 Janvier 2005)

Yop ;-)
Bon, j'ai tenté d'installé Inkscape, mais en vain   
J'ai bien installé Fink puis FinkCommander, mais Inkscape n'apparait pas dans la liste.
Quelqu'un peut m'éclairer ? J'aimerais bien tester ce soft dont on dit tant de bien. Merci


----------



## avosmac (24 Janvier 2005)

Il faut, depuis Fink Commander, sélectionner d'abord les "unstable" ou suivre la procédure du n°49 p.26


----------



## Martial (24 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

Je profite du message de YOUPA qui aura peut-être le même problème que moi.
J'ai sélectionné "unstable", vu Inkscape 0.40 et tenté l'installation.
Ca a "ramé" pendant un bon moment, beaucoup de choses ont visiblement été décompatées jusqu'au message "done" en bas de la fenêtre.

Malheureusement, Inkskape ne se trouve pas dans sw/bin et le "launcher" trouvé sur le site du soft n'est pas plus opérationnel que la commande /sw/bin/Inkscape dans le terminal de x11. 

C'est étrange car tous les autres soft installés avec "Fink" (sodipodi par ex.) fonctionnent parfaitement. Ais-je fauté ?

Merci à qui pourra éclairer ma lanterne.

Je cherche à voir si Inkscape peut remplacer Canvas. Ma version 7.0 fonctionne parfaitement sous OS 9.2 mais j'aimerais faire un maximum sur OSX. La version démo 9.0 que j'ai essayée plante régulièrement. Je ne vais donc pas l'acheter... 

Sodipodi est bien mais ne permet pas d'utiliser des textures.


----------



## avosmac (24 Janvier 2005)

c'est certain que si vous écrivez 

/sw/bin/Inkscape

au lieu de 

/sw/bin/inkscape

ça ne peut pas marcher.

Attention à ne pas utiliser de majuscules !


----------



## avosmac (24 Janvier 2005)

Sinon, Inkscape est opérationnel sur notre CD Opensource gratuit (avec un abonnement ou un CD collector)


----------



## Martial (24 Janvier 2005)

Euh...
C'était un lapsus dans le forum. La commande avait bien été entrée, je viens de réessayer. Il n'y a d'ailleurs pas de fichier "inkscape" dans le dossier "bin".

Martial


----------



## avosmac (24 Janvier 2005)

Il ne reste plus que notre CD...


----------



## YOUPA (25 Janvier 2005)

Bon, pour ma part, j'attendrais la sortie du n°49 p.26, car Fink ne me permet pas l'installation de Inkscape


----------



## FjRond (26 Janvier 2005)

Martial a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> C'était un lapsus dans le forum. La commande avait bien été entrée, je viens de réessayer. Il n'y a d'ailleurs pas de fichier "inkscape" dans le dossier "bin".
> 
> Martial


Faites un

```
fink list inkscape
```
 Si vous voyez apparaître 
	
	



```
i inkscape		 0.40-1		SVG application
```
 c'est qu'il est bien installé et prêt à fonctionner (avec le « i »). Sans le « i », alors c'est qu'il n'est pas là et vous êtes bon pour relancer l'installation.


----------



## Martial (26 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour le coup de pouce FjRond, le soft n'était pas installé.
Mais qu'est-ce qu'il a bien pu faire durant tout le temps ou Fink a mouliné... Si j'étais sous XP comme au bureau je me méfierais. Le Mac a l'air de tenir le coup.

Je viens de tester Inkscape. Il est bien plus complet que Sodipodi. Dommage qu'il y ait encore de gros bugs d'affichage (les menus déroulants s'affichent. derrière le fenêtres...).
Les nombreuses fonctions proposées sont prometteuses, il est possible de faire ses propres textures et les options de formes combinées ou composites sont riches.

Je pense que petit à petit, Inkscape va remplacer Canvas sur mon eMac.

Sans AvosMac je ne l'aurais certainement pas découvert. Je ne pense pas acheter le pack à ¤ 100 mais je vais continuer à acheter le magazine au numéro. Continuez ainsi.  

Martial


----------



## dpi67 (28 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour j' ai installé deux fois inkscape, chaque fois près de 4h de compil et chaque fois à la fin il y à ça d' écrit dans la fenêtre du terminal ( voir pièce jointe) , et l'install est loupé. Comment faire?


----------



## Martial (30 Janvier 2005)

C'est ennuyeux que le forum ne permette pas de voir la pièce jointe... même si on entre son mot de passe. Il faudrait expliquer ce qu'il y a sur la pièce jointe.
Pour info, avec ADSL 600 Mo/sec l'installation d'Inkscape prend une vingtaine de minutes au moins. Donc si vous avez ADSL le temps d'installation de 4h n'est pas normal et vous avez un problème ailleurs. Avec un modem, c'est normal que ça RAM (enfin ça rame...)
Avez-vous bien installé les outils de développement Apple ?


----------



## dpi67 (30 Janvier 2005)

Bsr voila ce qui est écrit à la fin:

errors were encoutered while processing:
gtkmm2.4-dev
gtkm2.4
###execution of dpkg failed, exit code 1
Failed/ can' t batch-install packages: /sw/fink/dist/unstable/main/binary-darvin-powerpc/gnome/
gtkmm2.4-dev_5.2_darwin-powerpc.deb /sw/fink/dists/unstable/main/binary-darwin-powerpc/gnome/gtkmm2.4-shlibs_2.4.5-2_darwin-powerpc.deb

 Je suis en adsl 2048


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

En fin d'installation de inkscape j'ai reçu, comme dpg67,  le message suivant :file:///Users/po/Desktop/Error-%20Unable%20to%20locate%20inst.textClipping
J'avoue être perplexe.
 Seul différence avec ce que préconise AVM :Lors de la modification du script, le script qui apparait n'est pasrigoureusement le même que celui de AVM ; la ligne de script que nous devons modifier se termine par "crypto" et non "crypto local/bootstap".
J'avoue  être très perplexe au vu du problème que me signale mon ordinateur. ???? 
Comment trouver les versions de perl signalées manquantes par l'ordinateur ???
​ 
Merci de vos idées !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

je suis allé sur le site Perl et y ai chargé Perl 5.8.0 Tout les problèmes ordinaires semblent se résoudre hormis sur les logiciels de traitement de texte, faisant appel à "font" ; Sodipodi et Inkscape affichent le même message d'erreur se terminant comme suit :
"make*** [all-recursive-am] Error 2
### execution of make failed, exit code 2
Failed: compiling fontconfig2-dev-2.2.0-3 failed"
Cela devrait  aider certains à résoudre leurs problèmes car il se peut que cela ne vienne que de "font", et rien d'autre&#8230;

Nota : Grace à Perl 5.8.0  j'ai pu ainsi charger  kde-i18-french , traduction française de KDE . Comment la mettre en route sans trop de problème ?


----------



## dpi67 (1 Février 2005)

Bonjour, je viens d'installer a nouveaux Sodipodi, et en 10mn c'était fait et Sodipodi fonctionne sans problèmes, maintenant pourquoi inkscape ne s'installe pas...


----------



## dpi67 (1 Février 2005)

Au fait, grâce au script de avosMac dans le post dédier à scribus j'ai pu franciser sodipodi et le script lance aussi l' appli,  au moin ça en attendant une solution pour inkscape.


----------



## jfs (20 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part j'ai exploré une autre voie. J'ai téléchargé une archive .tar.gz sur le site inkscape.org.
Ensuite lors de la compilation le processus bloque car il manque un fichier lib : libpng en version supérieure ou égale à 1.2. Grace à Fink j'installe donc libpng3 mais rien à faire, la compilation bloque toujours au même endroit.

Une idée ? Une solution ?

Je vais essayer de charger le unstable via Fink.

jfs


----------



## jfs (22 Février 2005)

J'ai bien téléchargé la version unstable de inkscape par l'intermédiaire de Fink. Tout est compilé et enregistré mais il subsiste quand même un "petit" problème:

la version que j'ai obtenue est la 0.39, alors que dans le magazine et dans ce forum vous faires état d'un version 0.40 !!??

L'embêtant c'est que la 0.39 ne possède pas l'option de vectorisation d'image bmp.

Où se trouve donc cette 0.40 ?


----------



## Martial (22 Février 2005)

Avez-vous essayé à partir de FinkCommander. Si votre version est à jour, elle charge actuellement la version 0.40-1 qui fonctionne parfaitement sauf que les menus déroulants des dialogues sont cachés derrière les fenêtres.  
La version 0.41 ne devrait plus trop tarder car elle est diponible pour plein de systèmes y compris sur Winmchinchose :rateau: 
Sur le site http://inkscape.org/index.php j'ai cru comprendre qu'il est envisagé de faire une application .app de Inkscape pour Mac mais que c'est plutot volumineux. Ce serait certainement plus simple pour tout le monde non ?


----------



## avosmac (23 Février 2005)

Vous pouvez avoir la 0.41 par CVS. C'est pas très difficile. RV dans un prochain numéro d'avosmac pour les explications ;-)


----------



## FjRond (23 Février 2005)

pat 16 a dit:
			
		

> En fin d'installation de inkscape j'ai reçu, comme dpg67,  le message suivant :file:///Users/po/Desktop/Error-%20Unable%20to%20locate%20inst.textClipping
> J'avoue être perplexe.
> Seul différence avec ce que préconise AVM :Lors de la modification du script, le script qui apparait n'est pasrigoureusement le même que celui de AVM ; la ligne de script que nous devons modifier se termine par "crypto" et non "crypto local/bootstap".
> J'avoue  être très perplexe au vu du problème que me signale mon ordinateur. ????
> ...


Il faut avoir la ligne suivante. Attention: elle doit tenir sur une seule ligne. Il faut donc se méfier de pico qui va à la ligne et lui préférer Vi ou Vim.

```
Trees: local/main stable/main stable/crypto local/bootstrap unstable/main unstable/crypto
```


----------



## FjRond (24 Février 2005)

Un  coup pour rien message à supprimer pour erreur de manip.


----------



## avosmac (25 Février 2005)

Inkscape existe désormais en appli automnome :

http://niwaconcept.free.fr//x11/Inkscape.zip


----------



## jfs (4 Mars 2005)

Ca y est j'ai fini par installer Inkscape en version 0.40-1. Un peu long quand on n'a pas l'ADSL, mais çà valait le coup d'attendre. L'outil de vectorisation est excellent et très rapide.

jfs


----------



## choupinard (23 Mars 2005)

excusez moi de repeter ce message ( laissé deja dans forum/creation / ars graphique
 pas trouvé deplacer ce message 
  bonjour
 j' ai installé Inkscape à partir du paquet et manifestement ça marche bien
le seul probleme  est l' impression pour visualiser sur papier
si vous avez une idée 
à l' avence merci


----------



## avosmac (24 Mars 2005)

L'impression est gérée par Gimp-Print. Tout dépend du modèle d'imprimante qui doit être pris en compte.Si ça n'est pas le cas, faites une sortie PDF du doc Inkscape


----------



## choupinard (27 Mars 2005)

merci de la reponse et c' est ce que je fais.
ce qui m' etonnne : je me sers de Gimp et  de Open Office j' ai donc installé les derniers pilotes Gimp Print ( ça fait au moins un an ( a peu pres ) et tout marche à la perfection ( choix de l' imprimante avec nouvelle config de l' imp ) 
bref tout imprime sauf Inkcape ????
voila encore merci et si vous aviez encore une idée


----------



## hdl (20 Avril 2005)

Le N° 51 d'Avosmac explique comment trouver Inkscape en application autonome sans besoin de Fink.
En suivant les liens indiqués j'ai téléchargé le fichier Zip qui se décompresse en fichier dmg. Une fois le dmg monté sur le bureau il suffit de copier l'application dans "Applications".

*Mais dans mon cas çà ne marche pas complètement : les icones des boutons n'apparaissent pas quand Inkscape s'ouvre et l'aide est inaccessible ??*

  Solution : 
Ayant déjà installé d'autres logiciels avec Finkcommander, le dossier "sw" existe et est accessible depuis le finder directement dans "Macintosh HD". C'est peut-être çà la cause du dysfonctionnement (?)
 Il faut alors cliquer droit sur l'application Inkscape et selectionner "Afficher le contenu du paquet".
 Ouvrir "Contents" puis "Resources" puis "share". On voit un dossier "inkscape".
 Copier ce dossier "inkscape" dans le dossier "share" de "sw".
 Et tout fonctionne correctement ...


----------



## avosmac (20 Avril 2005)

Etonnant comme solution !

Mais si ça marche, c'est le principal


----------



## judikael (28 Mai 2005)

hdl a dit:
			
		

> Le N° 51 d'Avosmac explique comment trouver Inkscape en application autonome sans besoin de Fink.
> En suivant les liens indiqués j'ai téléchargé le fichier Zip qui se décompresse en fichier dmg. Une fois le dmg monté sur le bureau il suffit de copier l'application dans "Applications".
> 
> *Mais dans mon cas çà ne marche pas complètement : les icones des boutons n'apparaissent pas quand Inkscape s'ouvre et l'aide est inaccessible ??*
> ...


 Bonjour HDL,
C'est justement exactement le problème que j'ai avec Inkscape, il n'y a en effet que le Nom Inkscape qui apparait dans le Menu et rien d'autre.
Je vais donc voir si ta solution fonctionne et te remercie d'avance quoi qu'il en soit.
Macamicalement


----------

